#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  JEE MAINS COLLEGE decision

## sanjayhk7

I have got an air of 10220 in mains. Can i get IT engg in NITK? If i dont should i opt for some other branch like mining, civil etc in nitk or comp science in RVCE, bangalore





  Similar Threads: jee mains discussions: rank ,college and branch? JEE Mains expected rank and selection of college take admission at jamia millia islamia engineering college n retry jee mains n bitsat in 2014??? i have scored in jee mains which college to choose?? Notes for Decision Support System

----------


## Shreya singh

> I have got an air of 10220 in mains. Can i get IT engg in NITK? If i dont should i opt for some other branch like mining, civil etc in nitk or comp science in RVCE, bangalore


What is your home state??

----------


## ankurverma1994

my results are- UPTU- 2941 JEE main- 48976 JEE advanced- 13198 Home state: U.P. Category: General. Plz tell the best college which can in get from these with core engineering branches.

----------


## sanjayhk7

my home state is karnataka

----------


## Shreya singh

> my home state is karnataka


u will get nitk for sure  :): 

---------- Post added at 01:02 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:01 PM ----------




> my results are- UPTU- 2941 JEE main- 48976 JEE advanced- 13198 Home state: U.P. Category: General. Plz tell the best college which can in get from these with core engineering branches.


Try for private colgs  :):

----------


## anuakh

my jee main score is 151 & cbse boards % is 87.8% (passed 12th in 2012). I've got a rank of 50573. I am extremely aggrieved! I had found out on atleast 2-3 rank predictors of coaching institutes that with these marks, i'l get a rank of 30,000-40,000 or maybe in early 40 thousands. One of my uncles who is an engineer also told me that by the cutoff mark (113) & highest mark (345) & the no. of candidates, the statistics tell that my rank will be in b/w 35-40k. & I myself had predicted, going by the trend of last yr & all, that my rank would be somwher b/w 30-40k. Because last yr 1 of my frnds got 144 marks in aieee &she got rank 43000. then how com I got such a low rank?? if it was any consolation to me, I got to kno that I wasn't the only 1 complainin wen I saw the newspaper with similar story of aggrieved students & even education experts who considered this whole normalization procedure of cbse totally irrational. Do you feel the same like me?? Please share your views.

----------


## ankurverma1994

> my jee main score is 151 & cbse boards % is 87.8% (passed 12th in 2012). I've got a rank of 50573. I am extremely aggrieved! I had found out on atleast 2-3 rank predictors of coaching institutes that with these marks, i'l get a rank of 30,000-40,000 or maybe in early 40 thousands. One of my uncles who is an engineer also told me that by the cutoff mark (113) & highest mark (345) & the no. of candidates, the statistics tell that my rank will be in b/w 35-40k. & I myself had predicted, going by the trend of last yr & all, that my rank would be somwher b/w 30-40k. Because last yr 1 of my frnds got 144 marks in aieee &she got rank 43000. then how com I got such a low rank?? if it was any consolation to me, I got to kno that I wasn't the only 1 complainin wen I saw the newspaper with similar story of aggrieved students & even education experts who considered this whole normalization procedure of cbse totally irrational. Do you feel the same like me?? Please share your views.


   Hey bro, i too having the same problem My JEE mains score is 164 & got 89% in ISC 2012....My rank is 48976http://www.faadooengineers.com/images/smilies-new/=(.gif If i couls get a rank of 13198 in JEE advanced then this rank is absolutely in injustice to me......

----------


## Rohan challana

Hi i m rohan(gen category),i got 9413 rank in jee mains,which branch would be better for me among nsit instrumentation,dtu auto mobile or manit bhopal cs? Do i have any other better option with this rank?

----------


## aditandadit

My obc category rank is 4456 can i get 'cs' or 'information tech'at any top nit say warangal , allahbad, suratkal or at iiit allahbad , dtu , nsit etc
what should be my priority 
is cs at nit kurukshetra which im sure i'll get (home state) any good ??
please reply 
great dilemma

----------


## aditandadit

My obc category rank is 4456 can i get 'cs' or 'information tech'at any top nit say warangal , allahbad, suratkal or at iiit allahbad , dtu , nsit etc
what should be my priority 
is cs at nit kurukshetra which im sure i'll get (home state) any good ??
please reply 
great dilemma

----------


## Siddharth upmanyu

> Hi i m rohan(gen category),i got 9413 rank in jee mains,which branch would be better for me among nsit instrumentation,dtu auto mobile or manit bhopal cs? Do i have any other better option with this rank?


According to me DTU Automobile and mnnit bhopal both are good options. Just go With your interest  :):

----------


## anuakh

[MENTION=273459]ankurverma1994[/MENTION] seriously dude, if u got 13000 in jee advanced u must've got so much betta in jee main & with ur marks in jee main & boards 2! whoever came up with this idiotic normalization procedure is totally out of his freakin mind! I waited & I thot maybe they'll do sth about it with so much complaints by students & all, but nothing.....this is absurd & injustified! all us students shud file a case against them! but i'm only sure it'd b of no use. v cant even understand the so called normalization procedure they put up, NO ONE can! this totally sucks!

---------- Post added at 09:57 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:54 AM ----------

In the csab website for filling up choices for jee main, it says last yr rank for "Engg for state" & "Engg for UTs". What is "UTs"?? please help!

----------


## aditandadit

Pec has been compared to dtu on several forums , 
say i get cs at nit kurukshetra and pec , if pec is as good as dtu it must also be better than nit kurukshetra
does PEC have more brand value than nit kkr for mba or ms abroad which is what im planning on doing ?? 
am i wrong ?? please answer

----------

